# Cracked screen and reset to factory settings



## hm7869 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi All, How can I reset a mac to factory settings when screen doesn't work ? I tried connecting to external screen and used cmd+R, however the external screen never shows the disk utility options Also I dont have the admin lock password, trying to set this up through my existing user account.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If this is a Macbook not an iMac or Mac Pro, Use an external keyboard and mouse, start the computer and immediately close the lid, forcing the computer to use the external monitor. Hold the *Command+R *keys to get to th*e Recovery Mode *to reload the OS. 
If that fails, you can remove the bottom panel of the laptop, and unplug the Video Cable from the monitor to the internal monitor, forcing it to use the external monitor.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

hm7869 said:


> Also I dont have the admin lock password, trying to set this up through my existing user account.


Why don't you have the admin password? Who's computer is this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

All you need is your Apple ID to download the Apple OS. If you forgot your Apple ID, or don't have one, you can Create an Apple ID


----------

